# Liberal feminist



## Isalexi (Nov 18, 2019)

I am a liberal feminist from New York City who now lives in Maryland. I am an author of a book for teachers and I keynote on classroom management. I also developed a curriculums in New York City on prejudice awareness and I give workshops to teachers and teenagers. I come to these forums to hear different viewpoints because most of the people I work with tend to be more liberal


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 18, 2019)

You seem lucid.

Welcome.


----------



## skye (Nov 18, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> You seem lucid.
> 
> Welcome.




to "seem" and  to be ....are two different things

Welcome


----------



## bluzman61 (Nov 18, 2019)

Isalexi said:


> I am a liberal feminist from New York City who now lives in Maryland. I am an author of a book for teachers and I keynote on classroom management. I also developed a curriculums in New York City on prejudice awareness and I give workshops to teachers and teenagers. I come to these forums to hear different viewpoints because most of the people I work with tend to be more liberal


YIKES!  Thanks for the warning..............


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 18, 2019)

Isalexi said:


> I am a liberal feminist from New York City who now lives in Maryland. I am an author of a book for teachers and I keynote on classroom management. I also developed a curriculums in New York City on prejudice awareness and I give workshops to teachers and teenagers. I come to these forums to hear different viewpoints because most of the people I work with tend to be more liberal



Welcome, Teacher!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 18, 2019)

Welcome

I hope you take time to read the USMB Rules and Guidelines


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 18, 2019)

Isalexi said:


> I am a liberal feminist from New York City who now lives in Maryland. I am an author of a book for teachers and I keynote on classroom management. I also developed a curriculums in New York City on prejudice awareness and I give workshops to teachers and teenagers. I come to these forums to hear different viewpoints because most of the people I work with tend to be more liberal


Welcome to the mudpits.  You will get very dirty here either side you represent.  Now I have a some questions for you?
Are you married and if so to a man?
Do you have any children?  Dont need to know the amount, just want to know if you didnt abort any.
Do you live in a house or rent?
As a teacher were you part of a union and did it bother you that your dues were taken out so some union thug didnt have to work, because you were paying their salary?
Did you drive a car?
Do you eat red meat?


If you answered YES to any of those questions, then you arent a liberal, but a very confused woman who is really conservative but to scared to tell the truth.  I know how you feel, many of my friends were liberals, until they realized that they were duped into their liberalism.


----------



## bluzman61 (Nov 18, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> Isalexi said:
> 
> 
> > I am a liberal feminist from New York City who now lives in Maryland. I am an author of a book for teachers and I keynote on classroom management. I also developed a curriculums in New York City on prejudice awareness and I give workshops to teachers and teenagers. I come to these forums to hear different viewpoints because most of the people I work with tend to be more liberal
> ...


Funny!  Thanks for your interesting post.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Nov 18, 2019)

To seem or not to seem, that is the question...

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 18, 2019)

Welcome to USMESSAGEBOARD.

As far as prejudice awareness, I am very prejudiced against mimes and I am quite aware of it. I see anybody struggling to escape a nonexistent box and I just want to kick them.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 19, 2019)

Isalexi said:


> I am a liberal feminist from New York City who now lives in Maryland.


----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 19, 2019)

Isalexi said:


> I am a liberal feminist from New York City who now lives in Maryland. I am an author of a book for teachers and I keynote on classroom management. I also developed a curriculums in New York City on prejudice awareness and I give workshops to teachers and teenagers. I come to these forums to hear different viewpoints because most of the people I work with tend to be more liberal


Oh gawd; another refugee from the classroom. Try and remember what it was like to teach actual children. 

Greg


----------



## Mindful (Nov 19, 2019)

gtopa1 said:


> Isalexi said:
> 
> 
> > I am a liberal feminist from New York City who now lives in Maryland. I am an author of a book for teachers and I keynote on classroom management. I also developed a curriculums in New York City on prejudice awareness and I give workshops to teachers and teenagers. I come to these forums to hear different viewpoints because most of the people I work with tend to be more liberal
> ...



Greta T needs a teacher.

She's missed so much school. She said so.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 19, 2019)

Maryland..........well, you know.......


I lived there once, for a while.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 19, 2019)

Isalexi said:


> I am a liberal feminist from New York City who now lives in Maryland. I am an author of a book for teachers and I keynote on classroom management. I also developed a curriculums in New York City on prejudice awareness and I give workshops to teachers and teenagers. I come to these forums to hear different viewpoints because most of the people I work with tend to be more liberal


Welcome, Newbie, and I mean that.  If you're still here.
Rough crowd on USMB.  You'll get the other point of view alright, though.  Just don't be surprised by the attacks if you actually reply.  
I'm a teacher, too, and tend left.  If you stick around we'll probably see each other around.

Make yourself very much to home!  Don't let the rudeness here drive you away.


----------



## petro (Nov 19, 2019)

Welcome to the Jungle...

What is a feminist in the age of 57 genders?

Irrelevant.


----------



## Jitss617 (Nov 19, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Isalexi said:
> 
> 
> > I am a liberal feminist from New York City who now lives in Maryland. I am an author of a book for teachers and I keynote on classroom management. I also developed a curriculums in New York City on prejudice awareness and I give workshops to teachers and teenagers. I come to these forums to hear different viewpoints because most of the people I work with tend to be more liberal
> ...


For the love of god leave our children alone!


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 19, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Maryland..........well, you know.......
> 
> 
> I lived there once, for a while.


I lived 16 years there and when Martin O got into office and enacted the rain tax, that was when I moved to Virginia to save taxes.. You know Virginia and the "common wealth" tax.  I saved 500 dollars the first year.  Then when Terry McAweful got in and raised taxes, then I knew we were screwed in both areas.  I left VA in 6 years and moved to Floor E Da, where I get to keep at least 12,000 dollars a year in state taxes...Only idiots stay in SALT states.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2019)

Isalexi said:


> I am a liberal feminist from New York City who now lives in Maryland. I am an author of a book for teachers and I keynote on classroom management. I also developed a curriculums in New York City on prejudice awareness and I give workshops to teachers and teenagers. I come to these forums to hear different viewpoints because most of the people I work with tend to be more liberal


Gesundheit!!

Welcome to the best little insane asylum on the interwebz.  Looks like you'll fit right in.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 19, 2019)

Isalexi said:


> I am a liberal feminist from New York City who now lives in Maryland. I am an author of a book for teachers and I keynote on classroom management. I also developed a curriculums in New York City on prejudice awareness and I give workshops to teachers and teenagers. I come to these forums to hear different viewpoints because most of the people I work with tend to be more liberal


Welcome.

Not one high school kid in Baltimore was proficient in anything. Not any one school, but every student.

Wasn't there at least one kid who didn't eat paint chips as a kid??


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 19, 2019)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Isalexi said:
> 
> 
> > I am a liberal feminist from New York City who now lives in Maryland. I am an author of a book for teachers and I keynote on classroom management. I also developed a curriculums in New York City on prejudice awareness and I give workshops to teachers and teenagers. I come to these forums to hear different viewpoints because most of the people I work with tend to be more liberal
> ...


oh, come on man, that doesn't make any difference these days.

all that matters now is that they are right, proper social justice warriors.


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 19, 2019)

Isalexi said:


> I am a liberal feminist from New York City who now lives in Maryland. I am an author of a book for teachers and I keynote on classroom management. I also developed a curriculums in New York City on prejudice awareness and I give workshops to teachers and teenagers. I come to these forums to hear different viewpoints because most of the people I work with tend to be more liberal


 
Hey Isalexi.....Welcome.   My POV will be much different than yours.  See you in the Forums.


----------



## bluzman61 (Nov 19, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> Isalexi said:
> 
> 
> > I am a liberal feminist from New York City who now lives in Maryland. I am an author of a book for teachers and I keynote on classroom management. I also developed a curriculums in New York City on prejudice awareness and I give workshops to teachers and teenagers. I come to these forums to hear different viewpoints because most of the people I work with tend to be more liberal
> ...


I DON'T think she's posted anything since she started this thread...........


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 19, 2019)

Isalexi said:


> I am a liberal feminist from New York City who now lives in Maryland. I am an author of a book for teachers and I keynote on classroom management. I also developed a curriculums in New York City on prejudice awareness and I give workshops to teachers and teenagers. I come to these forums to hear different viewpoints because most of the people I work with tend to be more liberal




I DO hope you not teaching spelling to the innocent university-indoctrinated leftist "teachers"!!

Otherwise are you bragging or complaining?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 19, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> I DON'T think she's posted anything since she started this thread...........




Maybe she just has her hands full teaching straight, white males that they are prejudiced, born with inherent privilege and ought to be ashamed of themselves?


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 19, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > Isalexi said:
> ...


.....and they can name all 57 genders with perfect fluency............


----------



## bluzman61 (Nov 19, 2019)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...


Of COURSE they can.  Conveniently forgetting that biologically there are two and ONLY two genders.  I learned this when I was a child and it still holds true today.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 19, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Lol. True
This AOC nonsense is dangerous too. A lot of these kids think their going to burn up in 10 yrs.


----------



## beautress (Nov 20, 2019)

Welcome to USMB, Isalexi, liberal feminist who writes textbooks.

I'm your loyal opposition that thinks the schools are fomenting the kind of atheism that appeals to Socialist Democrats who have declared war on traditional America and wish to destroy individual freedoms written as guarantees to the posterity of the founders of this nation who merely wanted to have fair representation in the King's court. He wouldn't allow it, so our ancestors kicked his royal Redcoats' butts.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 20, 2019)

beautress said:


> Welcome to USMB, Isalexi, liberal feminist who writes textbooks.
> 
> I'm your loyal opposition that thinks the schools are fomenting the kind of atheism that appeals to Socialist Democrats who have declared war on traditional America and wish to destroy individual freedoms written as guarantees to the posterity of the founders of this nation who merely wanted to have fair representation in the King's court. He wouldn't allow it, so our ancestors kicked his royal Redcoats' butts.


She's in Maryland. I asked her what she thought about the ENTIRE high school class in Baltimore ain't proficient in anything...she needs to write mote text books


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 20, 2019)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to USMB, Isalexi, liberal feminist who writes textbooks.
> ...



I think that is around 1600 human beings. Not ONE out of 1600 was proficient in anything????..Think we need to educate ourselves on how that could possibly happen....NOT 1???


----------



## CWayne (Nov 20, 2019)

Isalexi said:


> I am a liberal feminist from New York City who now lives in Maryland. I am an author of a book for teachers and I keynote on classroom management. I also developed a curriculums in New York City on prejudice awareness and I give workshops to teachers and teenagers. I come to these forums to hear different viewpoints because most of the people I work with tend to be more liberal


The real question is, have you come to listen?

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 20, 2019)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...



Only 57?


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 20, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Here's a List of 58 Gender Options for Facebook Users

Sorry...58..I forgot one. How dumb of me.


----------



## beautress (Nov 20, 2019)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to USMB, Isalexi, liberal feminist who writes textbooks.
> ...


Maryland? We drove through it once, but since Grandpa was driving 80 miles an hour on the road from Chicago to Disney World, Florida, my best memories of that trip was white knuckles. The one time I looked up we were on this huge curve, in a suburban area, and grandpa was outdoing himself on the accelerator as I was about to be sick. I don't know how he managed to get us there without crashing into a number of other cars, or getting a serious ticket, but he wouldn't let either of us drive the car. I did envy the beautiful green lawns and gracious homes in the few seconds I looked out to see what Merry Maryland was like. That was around 1972. The kids were 2 and 4 that year.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 20, 2019)

beautress said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



I lived there for a short while. Thought it was a nice state.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 20, 2019)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...





I believe I am a tree, so I hope they include tree as the 101st gender because I will be so offended if people don't call me tree  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




British Schoolchildren Taught There Are More Than 100 Genders


----------



## beautress (Nov 20, 2019)

Mindful said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...


I agree with your assessment. Sometimes in life, though, you're not in charge of a headstrong alpha male, probably about age 85. lol


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 21, 2019)

Mindful said:


> I believe I am a tree




That explains why I have always had this urge to climb you.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Nov 21, 2019)

Isalexi said:


> I am a liberal feminist from New York City who now lives in Maryland. I am an author of a book for teachers and I keynote on classroom management. I also developed a curriculums in New York City on prejudice awareness and I give workshops to teachers and teenagers. I come to these forums to hear different viewpoints because most of the people I work with tend to be more liberal




They sell flame retardant uniforms  in the  gift shop. You'll probably need one.


----------



## Ropey (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 21, 2019)

Welcome, Isalexi!

I hope that you have your crash helmet on.

As a feminist, you should be warned that there is a substantial segment of folks on USMB who believe that people with masculine genitals are entitled to special rights over and above those accorded to people with female ones, using the rationale that they are better thinkers. This is so ironic, considering that such an assertion can be considered as an admission as to what part of their anatomies they think with.

Good luck in Maryland. I lived there for close to 20 years and it's a great and beautiful state.


----------



## beautress (Nov 21, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Welcome, Isalexi!
> 
> I hope that you have your crash helmet on.
> 
> ...


Poor Lysistrata. It's all somebody else's fault, huh.
​


----------



## Mindful (Nov 21, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > I believe I am a tree
> ...



I have many branches.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 21, 2019)

Masculine genitals?


Are there any other sort?


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 21, 2019)

beautress said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome, Isalexi!
> ...



Seriously dumb reply. What is "all somebody else's fault"? That some people claim to be entitled to special rights depending on some physical characteristic?

Posting a video of yourself and your friends is not altogether classy.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Nov 21, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Welcome, Isalexi!
> 
> I hope that you have your crash helmet on.
> 
> ...


Them pots ain't gonna warm themselves sweet thing.


----------



## deannalw (Nov 21, 2019)

Well I ain't gonna be able to un-read that. 

Welcome newbie!


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 21, 2019)

What can anyone say about someone who sets such great store by their temporary physical body? The body is not supposed to mean that much. I thought that it is the soul that counts and the body is dust. If there is anyone around in 5,000 years who cares to dig any one of us up, it won't matter.


----------



## Anathema (Nov 21, 2019)

Welcome to the board. 

As an ultr-Conservatuve, Nationalist, Isolationist, Racist and Misogynist we likely won’t agree on much but enjoy yourself.


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 22, 2019)

Isalexi said:


> I am a liberal feminist from New York City who now lives in Maryland. I am an author of a book for teachers and I keynote on classroom management. I also developed a curriculums in New York City on prejudice awareness and I give workshops to teachers and teenagers. I come to these forums to hear different viewpoints because most of the people I work with tend to be more liberal


Alrighty then, welcome. We will see if you are interested in different viewpoints or not. It's a good board have fun.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 22, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Seriously dumb reply. .




From where I sit, I would say her IQ is at least 40 points higher than yours.

 It takes no intellect to write "orange whore" time after time after childish time.


----------

